# iTunes Store Unavailable Again?!!!



## chemistry_geek (Jan 15, 2007)

Is Apple having problems with the iTunes Music Store again?  Demand too high again?  Never thought I'd get this error, I don't buy music from it, but I use it for finding music to buy on CD.

Anyone else having trouble this evening (1/15/2007) accessing iTunes Music Store?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, I have that error more than often. But that can also mean that your internet isnt working, because once I by accident turned airport off and then the iTunes Music Store also said that.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 16, 2007)

I was listening to an MP3 from SmoothJazz.com while trying to access the iTunes Music Store.  This is actually the first time that I could not access it for some anomalous reason.  Immediately after posting this, I could maneuver around inside the store, but could not perform searches... strange.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2007)

I too have seen occasional things on iTunes like this. The problem seems to correct itself with minutes. I am starting to think with the new movies being added daily, this might be a small problem at Apple.


----------

